
India police arrest 'world's cheapest smartphone' firm boss - rwmj
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-39074037
======
rwmj
In other news, the phone looks like a possible scam:
[http://www.androidauthority.com/4-dollar-
freedom-251-smartph...](http://www.androidauthority.com/4-dollar-
freedom-251-smartphone-sketchy-674506/)

